# BMC Streetracer Info/FAQ Thread



## holy cromoly

I am starting this thread as a place to share info on the Streetracer, particular the 2011 model that's being cleared out by BMC dealers.

Given the recent $899 sale, it's been a popular bike. But in general BMC's are not popular bikes in online forums, so info maybe a bit hard to find.

I will post all my findings on the bike in terms of setup and info.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Side Entry Water Bottle Cages*

Given that the Streetracer is a true compact frame, smaller size frames wil benefit from side entry frames, especially if you want to carry the larger size 24oz bottles.

I ride a 54cm and prefer the side cages, but you can get away with a nornal entry cage. So Anything below a 54cm will benefit from side entry cages.

There are many options out there, but here are some options for less than $20 per cage.

*Specialized Zee Cage (Plastic + color options) $18*
Specialized Bicycle Components : Cages









*Specialized Zee Cage (Alloy silver) $12*
Specialized Bicycle Components : Cages









*Nashbar Sidewinder Cage (Plastic in black $5*
Nashbar Sidewinder Cage - Normal Shipping Ground


----------



## holy cromoly

*Stock Scor Brand Brakes*

The stock Scor brand brakes are rebadged Tektro R741 calipers.

Tektro claims that these brakes have better mechanical leverage. They've been solid and strong so far and I see no reason to upgrade.

Info from the Tektro site here:
TEKTRO BRAKE SYSTEMS

These brakes are also listed in the review section here on RBR:
TekTro R741 Brake Calipers Reviews


----------



## holy cromoly

*Stock A-Class SA20 Wheels*

The stock A-Class SA20 wheels are not listed on the A-Class site because they are rebadged versions of their ALX220 wheels.

Info on the ALX220 wheels can be found here:
ALEX Wheels - wheelsets and rims for bicycles


----------



## holy cromoly

*Will 25c Tires Fit? Some will.*

Tire clearance on the Streetracer frame is tight, but there are some 25c tires that will fit.

It will be trial and error with 25c tires, based on the way maker measures and what the shape is (some taller while some are wider and some are both). So it's not a general rule that they'll all fit.

A properly dished and true wheel is necessary. If you're wheel is out of true, there will be rubbing both in the rear triangle and fork.

The Forte Pro+ 700x25c tire from Performance will fit. This are the tires I'm running on mine right now.

Feel free to add your 25c tires that fit.

Below are some photos showing how tight clearance is. The potential problem spots are the seattube (due to short chainstays and wider diameter seat tube) and the fork.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Reviews*

Here are some links to reviews on the Streetracer.

2011 SR02 Review from Bikeradar:
BMC Streetracer SR02 Review - BikeRadar

2012 SR01 Review also from Bikeradar:
BMC Streetracer SR01 Review - BikeRadar

2012 SR01 Review from Road.cc:
Review: BMC Streetracer SR01 | road.cc | The website for pedal powered people: Road cycling, commuting, leisure cycling and racing. Voted the UK's number 1 cycling website at the 2010 & 2011 BikeBiz awards.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Video: Interbike*

Here is a video of the 2011 Streetracers shown during Interbike 2010:

BMC Street Racer SR02 2011- INTERBIKE 2010, HI-TECH BIKES review - YouTube


----------



## shokhead

I like the roadracer SL01 Ultegra.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Free Team Kit*

If you are buying a clearance 2011 Streetracer from a local bike shop, ask them if they are giving away free team kits (jersey + bib) with the purchase.

My local shop gave me kit as part of my purchase. Came with jersey, bib and a nylon sling bag.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Where to order clearance 2011 SR02*

For those looking for a clearance 2011 SR02, Competitive Cyclist still has them in stock in 48cm and 60cm sizes.

2011 BMC Street Racer SR02/Shimano 105 Complete Bike - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## shokhead

holy cromoly said:


> If you are buying a clearance 2011 Streetracer from a local bike shop, ask them if they are giving away free team kits (jersey + bib) with the purchase.
> 
> My local shop gave me kit as part of my purchase. Came with jersey, bib and a nylon sling bag.


I couldn't.


----------



## holy cromoly

*White Lezyne Road Drive*

The white Lezyne Road Drive frame pump is a good color match on for both the red and white 2011 Streetracer. Looks aside, I've been riding with this frame pump for the past 4 years and it's been a solid performer. The hidden hose makes inflating much easier and reduces the risk of damaging the delicate presta head.

Lezyne


----------



## S2H

holy cromoly said:


> Given that the Streetracer is a true compact frame, smaller size frames wil benefit from side entry frames, especially if you want to carry the larger size 24oz bottles.
> 
> I ride a 54cm and prefer the side cages, but you can get away with a nornal entry cage. So Anything below a 54cm will benefit from side entry cages.
> 
> There are many options out there, but here are some options for less than $20 per cage.
> 
> *Specialized Zee Cage (Plastic + color options) $18*
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Cages
> 
> *Specialized Zee Cage (Alloy silver) $12*
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Cages
> 
> *Nashbar Sidewinder Cage (Plastic in black $5*
> Nashbar Sidewinder Cage - Normal Shipping Ground


I put red and white Elite cages on my fiance's 48cm. Using tall bottles is a bit of a problem, but they look so damn good on that red frame that I think she can just deal with it...


----------



## S2H

This thread rules, BTW...


----------



## holy cromoly

*2011 Geometry & Sizing Chart*

Here's the geometry chart incase BMC removes it from their site in the future.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Stock Part Spec*

Stock part spec


----------



## sarnya

I bought an SR02 last week as my first road bike. My LBS had a pretty good deal on these bikes and from everything I looked at/test rode, I liked the SR02 the best. I've been riding my Trek 7.1fx back and forth to work for the past couple years and wanted to step it up on weekend rides. I found reading reviews and test riding road bikes to be challenging as I wasn't used to to the aggressive stance. In the end, I followed some advice I read on here and got the bike I would be excited to ride as much as possible.

I'm in Toronto so the prices for the SR02 are more expensive compared to what I saw some Americans getting on Competitive Cyclist. My SR02 was $1500, regularly $2000. From what I heard at the bike shops, the lowest price 2012 BMCs would be $2100 to $2300 CAD. Stuff is always more expensive in Canada.

I've only ridden it a few km's but I love it so far. Hopefully this winter stays mild and I can get out there sooner than later.

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## shokhead

sarnya said:


> I bought an SR02 last week as my first road bike. My LBS had a pretty good deal on these bikes and from everything I looked at/test rode, I liked the SR02 the best. I've been riding my Trek 7.1fx back and forth to work for the past couple years and wanted to step it up on weekend rides. I found reading reviews and test riding road bikes to be challenging as I wasn't used to to the aggressive stance. In the end, I followed some advice I read on here and got the bike I would be excited to ride as much as possible.
> 
> I'm in Toronto so the prices for the SR02 are more expensive compared to what I saw some Americans getting on Competitive Cyclist. My SR02 was $1500, regularly $2000. From what I heard at the bike shops, the lowest price 2012 BMCs would be $2100 to $2300 CAD. Stuff is always more expensive in Canada.
> 
> I've only ridden it a few km's but I love it so far. Hopefully this winter stays mild and I can get out there sooner than later.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread.


Keep riding!


----------



## holy cromoly

Congrats on the new Streetracer. It's all the bike anyone needs to enjoy cycling (not counting racing of course).

I've been riding for 24 years and have ridden cheap bikes and fancy full carbon Dura Ace spec'd bikes. These days I find a 105 spec'd bike to be the sweet spot for enjoying cycling as a lifestyle. It's the ideal price/performance mix.

The Streetracers are solid bikes and essentially an alum version of the Roadracer, they share geometry.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Handlebar Tips*

I know the Streetracer might be many folks' first road bike, so they may not have any frame of reference for setup (what's comfortable versus what takes getting used too, etc...)

Riding drop bars may be a new experience for some.

Drop bars come in all shapes and sizes. The stock SCOR handlebar is a moderate bar, right in between a deep drop and a shallow drop.

If after logging in some serious road time on the bike and you still find yourself not used to the riding the drops, a shallow drop bar may be the answer.

I've been riding for over 20 years and consider compact shallow drop bars one of the best improvement that make an immediate difference.

I recommend the FSA Omega Compact Drop Bar in alloy. It's only $35 or less from most online shops. You're local shop will able to order these for you if they don't stock them.

The drops are shallow, so you it's easier for you to reach resulting you riding the drop position more often.

In addition, the location on the bar where you mount the levers are closer to you. This makes the brakes/shifters easier to each. You''' find yourself riding the brake hoods more frequently.

Competitive Cyclist actually has a good video describing the benefits of these bars.
Competitive Cyclist Reviews FSA Compact Handlebars - YouTube

Here the link to the FSA from Jensons USA for $35, they're 10 bucks cheaper than CC.
FSA Omega Compact Drop Bar > Components > Handlebars and Stems > Drop Handlebars | Jenson USA

You'll need to order new bar tape.

Here are a couple of photos of my Streetracer and the FSA bars below.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Good demo on handlebar differences*

And if terms like "shallow drops" and "reach" are new to you, check out this link below.

It's an excellent interactive demo of the difference between handlebar shapes (drop and reach).

Just click on the "FSA K-Force" to see what the FSA compact shallow drop design looks like in compare to the other bar shapes.

Road Drop Bar Geometry : La Rueda Tropical


----------



## S2H

holy cromoly said:


> I know the Streetracer might be many folks' first road bike, so they may not have any frame of reference for setup (what's comfortable versus what takes getting used too, etc...)
> 
> Riding drop bars may be a new experience for some.
> 
> Drop bars come in all shapes and sizes. The stock SCOR handlebar is a moderate bar, right in between a deep drop and a shallow drop.
> 
> If after logging in some serious road time on the bike and you still find yourself not used to the riding the drops, a shallow drop bar may be the answer.
> 
> I've been riding for over 20 years and consider compact shallow drop bars one of the best improvement that make an immediate difference.
> 
> I recommend the FSA Omega Compact Drop Bar in alloy. It's only $35 or less from most online shops. You're local shop will able to order these for you if they don't stock them.
> 
> The drops are shallow, so you it's easier for you to reach resulting you riding the drop position more often.
> 
> In addition, the location on the bar where you mount the levers are closer to you. This makes the brakes/shifters easier to each. You''' find yourself riding the brake hoods more frequently.
> 
> Competitive Cyclist actually has a good video describing the benefits of these bars.
> Competitive Cyclist Reviews FSA Compact Handlebars - YouTube
> 
> Here the link to the FSA from Jensons USA for $35, they're 10 bucks cheaper than CC.
> FSA Omega Compact Drop Bar > Components > Handlebars and Stems > Drop Handlebars | Jenson USA
> 
> You'll need to order new bar tape.
> 
> Here are a couple of photos of my Streetracer and the FSA bars below.


Looks sharp...


----------



## S2H

Ooh, I have something to add. Torque specs from my Competitive Cyclist build sheet.

*All of these specs are in NM.* Use these at your own risk. It's not my fault if your strip some ****.

3, frame hanger
5, steerer clamp
5, stem faceplate
8, levers
42, bottom bracket
14, crank arm bolts
7, chainring bolts
40, wheel lockring
8, rear derailleur mounting bolt
7, rear derailleur cable anchor bolt
8, front derailleur mounting bolt
7, front derailleur cable anchor bolt
8, brake caliper mounting bolts
7, brake cable anchor bolt
5, seatpost
5/12, saddle rail clamp bolt (not sure what they mean by 5/12)


----------



## holy cromoly

Always wanted an excuse for a torque wrench. Now I have one it  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## S2H

holy cromoly said:


> Always wanted an excuse for a torque wrench. Now I have one it  Thanks for sharing!


The problem is you'll need a couple for all those ranges.


----------



## holy cromoly

*Short coming: Lack of tire clearance*

There is one short coming with this bike and that is the narrow tire clearance. I think this is worth noting because potential buyers should be aware of this.

Given that this bike is aimed towards recreational and fitness riders, I think BMC should have given the frame and fork more tire clearance. Fitness riders may want the option of more cush from larger tires because comfort can be an important factor. It would seem fitting for this bike to fit all 25c tires (See my previous post regarding 25c tires)

Other brands' equivalent bikes (Fuji Roubaix, Felt Z series, Specialized Secteur) easily fit larger tires. The Felt & Specialzied even comes stock with 25c tires. The 2011 Fuji Roubaix has enough clearance for 28c tires even.

But all is not lost, you can fit some 25c tires, but as I mentioned before it is a trial and error process. I recommend buying from a shop that allows you to return the 25c tires for a refund should they not fit. Retailers like Performance Bikes have impressive return policies. I've seen worn shoes returned for full refund there.


----------



## holy cromoly

*User review link*

Here's the link to the Streetracer SR02 review page here on RBR.

Share your thoughts!

BMC Street Racer SR02 Road Bike Reviews


----------



## vx600

Hey guys, my 2011 SR01 Ultegra compact arrived a few weeks back. Since it's full winter on the northern hemisphere, I've had all the time in the world to browse around - but no chance to ride it. Thanks for this thread! 

Got mine from a german retailer for 999 euros which I think is a cracking deal. Had to call them though to get instructions how to order online, since the website only let's you choose Germany as destination of delivery.

A few questions
1) What's the main difference between 01 & 02, is it just the groupset and components? The geo seems about the same
2) I got a Fizik Arione from a friend that I want to test out. Since the toptube is about 1 cm longer than on the racier carbon BMC models and Arione is about the longest saddle out there, do you think I will have problems finding a good seat position?
3) I'm considering a few upgrades - Deda stem, handlebars (or FSA) and seatpost + some blue/black Durano S' for the spring. Have you guys upgraded anything yet (besides the FSA bars)?

Cheers!


----------



## holy cromoly

vx600 said:


> A few questions
> 1) What's the main difference between 01 & 02, is it just the groupset and components? The geo seems about the same
> 2) I got a Fizik Arione from a friend that I want to test out. Since the toptube is about 1 cm longer than on the racier carbon BMC models and Arione is about the longest saddle out there, do you think I will have problems finding a good seat position?
> 3) I'm considering a few upgrades - Deda stem, handlebars (or FSA) and seatpost + some blue/black Durano S' for the spring. Have you guys upgraded anything yet (besides the FSA bars)?
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats on a sweet bike :thumbsup:

1) Difference between 01 and 02 designations are just components and color. Otherwise same frame.

2) As for the saddle and top tube, only way to know is to test ride it and adjust accordingly. I think you should be able to adjust the placement to suit you.

And your 3rd question about upgrades...
Saddle: now riding a Specialized Avatar 143mm wide saddle
Seatpost: installed a white Ritchey WCS white seat post to match the white frame
Bartape: Specialized S-Wrap Classic bar tape for its slicker texture
Tires: Forte Pro+ 25c tires for added cush over stock 23c

Maybe new wheels later this spring if I can prove to myself to ride often enough to justify it. If I do, it'll be either Ksyrium Elites or Ultegra hoops.


----------



## S2H

holy cromoly said:


> Congrats on a sweet bike :thumbsup:
> 
> 1) Difference between 01 and 02 designations are just components and color. Otherwise same frame.
> 
> 2) As for the saddle and top tube, only way to know is to test ride it and adjust accordingly. I think you should be able to adjust the placement to suit you.
> 
> And your 3rd question about upgrades...
> Saddle: now riding a Specialized Avatar 143mm wide saddle
> Seatpost: installed a white Ritchey WCS white seat post to match the white frame
> Bartape: Specialized S-Wrap Classic bar tape for its slicker texture
> Tires: Forte Pro+ 25c tires for added cush over stock 23c
> 
> Maybe new wheels later this spring if I can prove to myself to ride often enough to justify it. If I do, it'll be either Ksyrium Elites or Ultegra hoops.


Ksyrium ftw.


----------



## holy cromoly

*25c Follow-up: No go.*

After several weeks of running 25c tires, I cannot recommend running them on the Streetracer.

I had posted some photos of how tight clearance is. When on the work stand, the tires seemingly have just enough room to clear. 

However under actual riding, slight rubbing does occurs from tire contact as well as debris stuck to the tires like tiny asphalt and tarmac bits.

So the 25c's are coming off and back goes on the 23c tires. 

This has been my only disappointment with the other sweet Streetracer.


----------



## S2H

To be fair, you are trying to run 25s on a bike with the word "racer" in the name...


----------



## batura

holy_cromoly,

Though I am not very much fond of sloping frames, I really loved your approach to the SR01 and I have found your posts very nice to read. Thanks.

I hope somebody will love the RM01 as much as you love the SR01 

Good night,

batur


----------



## holy cromoly

Scotty2Hotty said:


> To be fair, you are trying to run 25s on a bike with the word "racer" in the name...


Good point indeed.

The takeaway for me is that BMC's execution of a sport and fitness bike is still race oriented.
Reminds of BMW cars really, even their family sedans are still stiff riding and sporty. My four door 1990 325i drives like a two door sports car.

The Streetracer is really just an alum version of the Roadracer really. So at the end of the day it's still a racer:thumbsup:


----------



## holy cromoly

Here's a couple Youtube video of the 2012 Streetracer SR01.

2012 gets a new color/paint scheme.

And the house brand SCOR parts seem to be replaced by Easton parts (seat post, stem).


----------



## holy cromoly

batura said:


> holy_cromoly,
> 
> Though I am not very much fond of sloping frames, I really loved your approach to the SR01 and I have found your posts very nice to read. Thanks.
> 
> I hope somebody will love the RM01 as much as you love the SR01
> 
> Good night,
> 
> batur


Hello batur.

My favorite BMC is actually the 2011 blue/orange RM01... your bike! 

I was searching high and low for a 53cm, but to no avail. The 2012 Race Machine colors are not as exciting as the 2011 ones.

Enjoy your beautiful bike and happy riding.


----------



## holy cromoly

Here's a promo video video for the 2012 Streetracer shot by Evans Cycles in the UK


----------



## BigTex_BMC

So I was going to ask the stem length, putting it up for sale on CL, but upon taking a closer look I found it.

Scor MKIII Stem:
+/- 7
100mm
5Nm ( this is the torque spec. for tightening the bolts, thank you looigi )


----------



## looigi

Nm means Newton-meters. That's a max torque spec for tightening the screws.


----------



## dalps

so, 4 years later, would be crazy to pay 700 $ for an used streetracer sr02?








the bbb says:

2012 BMC Streetracer SR01 (105) - New and Used Bike Value

I know it is not the same model but it is the closest one that I could find


----------

